# espejo ondulado (espejo loco)



## TheApprentice20

Hola! no sé si esto está permitido, pido disculpas de antemano, es que no entiendo la palabra en un video de Youtube y me gustaría saber si alguien puede por favor decirme! 

No creo que se puedan poner links, así que dejo el título, es de peppa wutz (no me critiquen, soy principiante) "Peppa und Suzy besuchen ein Spiegelkabinett". tiempo: 0:09. 

Vi el video en español, la palabra es "ondulado", espejo ondulado. En inglés es wobbly, que significa tambaleante, y en alemán no tengo idea.

yo escucho algo como woilige Spiegel, y no creo que sea eso.. Gracias!


----------



## Tonerl

_*espejo ondulado*_
wellenförmiger Spiegel
gewellter Spiegel
welliger Spiegel


----------



## Alemanita

Hola, y bienvenida, TheApprentice20.
Yo también escucho algo así como borlige, wollige o bollige Spiegel. Parece ser una palabra inventada, nunca la había escuchado. La palabra 'técnica', que aparece poco después, es Zerrspiegel.
Saludos.-


----------



## Peterdg

Kann es nicht "beulige Spiegel" sein?


----------



## Tonerl

edit !


----------



## Alemanita

Peterdg said:


> Kann es nicht "beulige Spiegel" sein?



Natürlich!! Gratuliere zu deinem feinen Gehör und Sprachgefühl!! So würden Kinder sich ausdrücken. Jetzt höre ich es auch. 

Beulig = abollado.


----------



## TheApprentice20

Muchas gracias : D

Me  pueden decir porfa cómo se dice bulging y distorted en alemán? Entonces dicen esas 2 palabras, en ese order? Porque unos segundos después de la palabra que no entiendo, dicen una parecida que tampoco entiendo  : confused:.

Otra pregunta, se puede hablar en inglés en este foro?


----------



## Peterdg

TheApprentice20 said:


> Otra pregunta, se puede hablar en inglés en este foro?


No, no se puede. Hay otro foro "español-inglés" donde es posible escribir en inglés.


----------



## TheApprentice20

Ohh ya sé que pasó, es que pensé que ustedes me habían respondido en inglés, pero era solo el traductor de google  

Ahora ya veo las palabras que mencioné en el comentario anterior, Beulig y Zerrspiegel. 

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas!


----------



## Tonerl

Autsch,
da ich diesen Ausdruck in meinem ganzen Leben nocht nicht gehört hatte, Alemanita mich aber eines Besseren belehrte, kann ich nur sagen:
Sorry Peter !


----------

